# black tiger



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

What offsprings would I get from **** black tiger (**** spread,**** tiger grizzle) with Blue Bar?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I you indeed have a homozygous spread, homozygous tiger grizzle, the offspring with a blue bar should all be heterozygous spread, heterozygous tiger, that is black tiger.

How can you be sure that your bird is homozygous for spread though? Since there is no way to tell solely from what it looks like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps it came from a family of black birds, farther back than just the parents


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Only offsprings can say me if black tiger is **** for spread thoug.
But it's the better way to produce 100% black tigers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If your bird is homozygous for both spread and tiger, then putting it with any blue based bird is the best way to get 100% black tigers in the offspring  Mating it with another black bird would lessen the chance of a non-spread bird popping up.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok.
My blue bar are Dirty.Is Dirty good for black or bad?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

Dirty can make better blacks. Though I am not sure what effect dirty might have on the tiger grizzle. I know that dirty does inhibit [normal] grizzle on blue birds somewhat (as seen in Vienna Medium Faced Tumblers).

Best way to find out though is to try. ;-)


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Becky and Rudolph.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Another question : are blues hetero recessive red good for black because they are blues with heavy bronzing in the pattern area?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

jabadao said:


> Another question : are blues hetero recessive red good for black because they are blues with heavy bronzing in the pattern area?


Not all birds that are split for recessive red show the bronzing in the wing pattern area. To be specific, none of my homers that are het. rec-red show ANY bronzing. Though they did show a light bronze cast on all the body feathers before their first molt. Then on the other hand, some people generally do get bronzed pattern birds from their recessive red stock.

I do think that the bronzing you talk of could assist in making your blacks more shiny and iridescent, while the bronzing in the next feather caused by my recessive red, definitely makes my blacks look a little smutty and dull before the molt.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

One of my birds,dark checker,Dirty and hétéro recessive red,before the molt.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

My het. rec. red birds show the same lacing of the outer rim of the feathers in a bronze / reddish cast, but do not show the bronze in the pattern area. Pity I don't have any pictures or young ones at the moment.

I'd say you could safely mate these to your blacks. Maybe Becky will give you a second opinion. I believe she also breeds some rec. reds.


----------

